# Ayuda con lg mct703-aou



## spaiko117 (Dic 2, 2010)

Muy buen dia tengan todos ustedes necesito ayuda con mi lg un ida no se quien pudo ser iso algo con el estereo cuando lo prendo encinede y todo como si no pasara nada pero despues de unos segundos en la pantalla me aparece un mensaje que dice proteccion, al principio pense que era una conbinacion de teclas por aquello de que algunos equipos cuentan con sistema de bloqueo contra robos, pero no logre encontrar nada la respecto en internet solo mas casos como el mio.

Despues pense que algun componente electronico estaba daÑado y que esl equipo se protegia a si mismo me sno un poco ilogico pero en el mundo de la electronica todo es posible, desarme el equipo y no pude encontrar ningun componente daÑado ficicamente.

Si algien supiese como ayudarme le estare muy agradecido que pasen buen dia y gracias por su tiempo


----------



## mancarra1 (Dic 5, 2010)

Terá que verificar os amplificadores finais, pois essa mensagem costuma significar que tem um andar de saída danificado


----------



## spaiko117 (Dic 6, 2010)

muito obrigado, pensei que só não vê qualquer componente fisicamente danificado, mantê-los a um custo de trabalho me fez perceber que era Português, o que me acontece de não chegar a todo como o loca


----------



## DANIEL 38 (Dic 6, 2010)

Fijate desconectando el cable PN705, si se sigue protegiendo desolda el ic701.

Comenta.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 9, 2010)

@Mancarra y Spaiko:

La Norma 1.3 de esta comunidad dice:



> *1.3*  El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso  moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.



No todos comprendemos el portugués, por favor úsenlo moderadamente o hagan un post bilingüe, aunque sea con la traducción online de los textos.

Saludos


----------



## eusebio pacheco (Feb 6, 2011)

hola buenas tarde bueno  
cuyando  estos equipos presentan esta falla es comun que alguno delos dos voltages de ic 701 no este presente yas sea los +63 o -36 vol que biene sdela fuete smps de poder  si  ambos voltages  eencuentran en ese rango  medir en las dos bobninas que estans c erca del ic de audio si  tambien se encuentras dos voltages de -9 y +9 vol que son los principlaes para que el ic de audio  funcione  en algunos casos he encontrado  el  srt del vol+ dañado  ynose ve fisicamente averiado  pues es conveniente medir en los estremos delos catodos delos diodos de alto  voltage que estan ala salida delos fitros de  2200 o 3900 a 80volt seegunla fuente que tenga el equipo si  al encender el equipo  estos dos voltages estan ylos de 9 y -9  puede que el ic tenga uno delos canales malos muy comun en estos equipos son remplazables en el mismo  ic y en algunos casos no es necesario  remplazar el ic en su  totalidad  tengane n cuanta que si  algunos  delos srt 6759 esta malo  lo convninte es remplazarlos ambos pues ya estan defectuosos y lo mejor es cambiarlos.  bueno tambien ocurre que si  le vol+ y- del ic  superan  esos   63.5+- y se pasan mucho  ya se a a ams de  70 se dñan unos diodos zener de 9.1 y o 33volt que estsans erca del srt dela fuente.
  bueno nos bemos cualquier cosa aca estare revisando el post para ayudar nos bemos


----------

